# USPS / customs / duty questions



## navy721 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good Morning!

The last time I shipped things to family in Mexico is when UPS offered ground (standard) service. As it turns out, DHL, FedEx, and UPS no longer offer ground. Leaving USPS as the last resort. 

I am sending my family clothes, 2 big boxes of clothes (about $450 worth at wholesale prices - about $1600 retail) - a few items are made in China - but mostly USA. 

If I tell USPS that clothes are inside will this automatically create a hold in customs? 

How loosely do they motoior what is "said" to be inside?

Is there anything I can do or say to try and get this past customs without them opening the boxes?

I buy clothes wholesale (I'm in the trade).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A friend tried; it was expensive and the stuff from China was slashed.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

The USPS will get it to customs. From there on it's out of thier hands. USPS has no say in what happens once it hits cutoms.


----------



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

and customs will take what they want out of your boxes, I had my k12 homeschool supplies shipped with large machinery that was being moved down to my husbands plant here in mexico...they opened everything and took what they wanted.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

On another thread there was the name(s) of companies in Laredo TX, etc that you can send stuff to and they will bring it across the border for you. Sounds like a solution.


----------

